# Glorious Goodwood with Motorhome ?



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi Folks

Has anyone been to Glorious Goodwood with their Motorhome ? The date for 2010 are 27th July to 31st July. Would you recommend staying for the whole event or doing the last two days ? 

Thanks Captain Bligh :brave:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

The estate has a campsite on the racecourse, which used to be open most of the time, not so much now - but check with them. 
CCC's sites at Slindon and Graffham, as well as Chichester (actually at Southbourne to the west of Chichester) are near. Graffham especially is a super spot, Slindon has no toilets etc, but is nearest. It would be advisable to book up early because these would be very popular at events like Goodwood week. CC's Bognor site is also not too far away. There are a few CL / CS's around as well. 
It's super up there if you get good weather, I think you can get combined tickets for the week?

http://www.goodwood.co.uk/site/content/horseracing/Welcome.aspx


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Goodwood*

Hi ...

Went to the F.O.S laast year and noticed that the campsite was near to one of the main entrances.

The one gopod thing at being on site is you can take your time looking around the stalls and exhibits when alot of the day trippers are trying to get out.

As Mike stated there are a few camp sites dotted around to the south but from experience it only takes one accident/ bad weather and the whole place becomes grid locked.

Staying on site would be my first choice, Friday being my favourite day as you can walk around the paddocks to view the fantastic array of cars.


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Have you check out the price of the campsite? I think when we looked last year it was about £100 for 3 days and the price of the tickets was an addition. I think we decided that for the combined price we could have a fortnight away. I believe you need to phone to find out the prices. I believe the campsite is only about £6 a night if its not a goodwood event.

Sonja


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi We went to the "revival" in September,the campsite was not"onsite" but they did run a shuttle "to and fro".
I'm too embarrased to tell you the price as I was not supposed to know,it was a present.
As for the Goodwood circuit,probably one of the best I have been to.
Gary


----------

